# Stelios's Crazy Gif Factory



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello all and welcome to my Crazy Gif Factory. The main purpose of this factory is to produce funny witty gifs.

Gif Work that I do

Gif edits
Gif resizes
Face/object replacements 
Your avatar/face on to the rainbow sheep
Adding letters/quotes to gifs
*Border additions to gifs (rounded , dotted , black , black and white) *


Gif creation from a video:

How to request a gif out from a video 
Template:

a)Video link
b)Time
c)Dimensions 


*Things to consider when requesting a gif:*

Maximum allowed sizes of

Avatars:
125x125
100kb

150x150
364.8kb

150 x 200
500kb

Signatures:
Max Width: 550
Max Height: 400 
Max size: 1024kb

When requesting a signature, define if you would like to lose frames or dimensions from the gif to match the size limit.  I and definitely you, don't want to have a signature that disregards the forum rules.


When it comes to gifs I m very font of uninterrupted motion.
I do have a knack of spotting endless loop ones or creating em myself.
If you trust me and you like that type as well give me the video and I ll locate that never-stopping moment for you ^^


Or challenge me with a funny idea to create something new. 
Example: I have these two gifs/this gif and this picture and would like to ....

*Examples Of My Work*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Mixing avatar with a gif example:*


Letter Adding examples:






I m also the scientist behind the experiments on the rainbow sheep. My experiments were so successful that after breeding Reznor with the rainbowsheep, Rezsheep came to be and it's now a standard forum emoticon.

First Original Forum emoticon:


*My Flock of Sheeps:
*




*Rules*

You must have been a member of this forum for at least 6 months
Please be patient while waiting for your request. 
Please disable your signature when posting 
Please address any discomfort in a polite manner. This section is not meant for strife or board fights.

I don't do edits in gifs nor take any requests that have the following content: 
Pornographic material of any form (real or anime)

*Ideas*

As this is a Crazy gif factory if you have a gif request that does not fall within any guideline or it sounds crazy, do post and I may or may not take your request. I always enjoy creating funny things. 
Be creative , Be Free, Be Crazy.

I will try to serve your requests in a timely manner. 
Also please consider that my timezone is GMT +1

*Copyright Claims*

Feel free to use/alter my work in any way you see fit.
Show it to me! I would love to see the result!
I may or may not alter my services at any given time without warning.
Posting to this thread means that you have read and therefore agreed to all the aforementioned rules.

If you are new here please consult  before making a post here.​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations Steli!

I'm gonna request something soon.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats, Stelios. 

Could you make a Rainbow sheep with a standard Itachi face on it?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 11, 2014)

The problem with Kishimoto is that he doesn't know how to draw. It's very hard to get a clean full drawing of a character out of Kishimoto. 

I found one though. There you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 







If you d rather have another face please provide me with the picture.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 11, 2014)

Stelios said:


> The problem with Kishimoto is that he doesn't know how to draw. It's very hard to get a clean full drawing of a character out of Kishimoto.
> 
> I found one though. There you go:
> 
> ...



Thank you, Stelios. :33


----------



## Stelios (Mar 18, 2014)

More samples of my work:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 2, 2014)

Set from this video I want whatever you make to be between 1:13, and 1:19.

[YOUTUBE]bw9CALKOvAI[/YOUTUBE]

Avatar like the current one, Sig 215 PX height with 20 PX rounded corners


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 2, 2014)

I need to get myself a gif of Joel Zymanski dancing. Will find a relevant video soon.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 3, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Set from this video I want whatever you make to be between 1:13, and 1:19.
> 
> Avatar like the current one, Sig 215 PX height with 20 PX rounded corners





I exported a set from the seconds you asked. However I also spotted something I liked so I did that as well.  I hope you like  em ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 















Init sure man just let me know.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 3, 2014)

I think first 3 second where these guys are dancing?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgxFeRVF6ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stelios (Apr 3, 2014)

I hope this is what you were after.
I had to lower the dimensions to the ones bellow so that it wont exceed the size limit.

Cheers


----------



## Cjones (Apr 3, 2014)

a)

b) Ava - 1:06 - 1:10
Sig - 1:20 - 1:29

c) Dimension: Ava - 150x150, Sig - 300x169


----------



## Stelios (Apr 3, 2014)

Cjones said:


> a)
> 
> b) Ava - 1:06 - 1:10
> Sig - 1:20 - 1:29
> ...



There you go ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 3, 2014)

Stelios said:


> I hope this is what you were after.
> I had to lower the dimensions to the ones bellow so that it wont exceed the size limit.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 3, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I thank ye kindly sir.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2014)

Doflamingo rainbow sheep from this face, please?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 8, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Doflamingo rainbow sheep from this face, please?



That was an excellent face choice 

There you go


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you. pek


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 8, 2014)

can you make me a tobirama white sheep.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> can you make me a tobirama white sheep.



Do you want the sheep to lose the rainbow colors?
Can you supply me with the Tobirama face you would like me to use?


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 9, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Do you want the sheep to lose the rainbow colors?
> Can you supply me with the Tobirama face you would like me to use?



yes.
And you can pick the stock for me. I trust you.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 9, 2014)

There you go


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 9, 2014)

cute,thanks<3


----------



## Overhaul (May 2, 2014)

Hey,Stelios.
can you put Tobirama's face on this cat. use what ever stock you want.


----------



## Stelios (May 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> Hey,Stelios.
> can you put Tobirama's face on this cat. use what ever stock you want.



 sure

there you go


----------



## Overhaul (May 3, 2014)

thanks again<3

will rep you when I can.


----------



## Overhaul (May 14, 2014)

Hey,Stelios,can you get rid of the background in this.


----------



## Stelios (May 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> Hey,Stelios,can you get rid of the background in this.




Hello man. How's this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 15, 2014)

I need to get another GIF from Ninja scroll. 
Infact the whole set.
I need to find the high quality movie first.


----------



## Overhaul (May 15, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Hello man. How's this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome!Thanks!


----------



## Stelios (May 15, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> I need to get another GIF from Ninja scroll.
> Infact the whole set.
> I need to find the high quality movie first.



Sure, just  let me know.


----------



## Katou (May 16, 2014)

Please Rainbow Sheep this


----------



## Stelios (May 16, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Please Rainbow Sheep this



There you go


----------



## Katou (May 16, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go



Thank you pek


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you put + rep in the sloth's hand over the flower? :33


----------



## Stelios (Jun 1, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> Can you put + rep in the sloth's hand over the flower? :33



Excellent idea! there you go


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you do requests?


----------



## Stelios (Jun 1, 2014)

Sure just let me know


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2014)

Stelious,can you put the words KISS MY ASS in bold white letters in this gif.

But have the word KISS come first and then MY ASS a sec after she kisses the gun.

font- Impact.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 17, 2014)

Damn i need to imagine that. hmmm do you want a pause in the gif or not?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 17, 2014)

How's this:




I had to cut two pixels from the width so it won't go over 1.0 MB


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 17, 2014)

oh wait,nvm,it has one.

Thanks a lot bro.I owe you another rep.



> I had to cut two pixels from the width so it won't go over 1.0 MB


looks fine to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2014)

Yo, you think you can work this around into an avatar for me?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 17, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Yo, you think you can work this around into an avatar for me?



Oh nf resizes the gif because of the dimension and it gets corrupted. Try this:


or this


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 18, 2014)

hello hello

would like a sig of this video

0:36 - 0:41

thanks


----------



## Stelios (Jul 19, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> hello hello
> 
> would like a sig of this video
> 
> ...



Hey greetings!

Working on it


----------



## Stelios (Jul 19, 2014)

How is this:

V1


V2 More frames , more noise to fit the whole scene , lower quality


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 19, 2014)

I like v2 more, can you make it smaller? thx


----------



## Stelios (Jul 19, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> I like v2 more, can you make it smaller? thx



mm like this?



If not let me know specific dimensions  

Cheers


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 19, 2014)

that's good enuf thx.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DfotC10v7X4[/YOUTUBE]

1:09 - 1:13

Size: 300x250

Thin black border


----------



## Stelios (Aug 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> [YOUTUBE]DfotC10v7X4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1:09 - 1:13
> 
> ...



Hello. There you go:



Let me know if this is what you were after


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2014)

That's precisely it. Thanks.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2014)

Can you get rid of the background in this and put a sound bubble that looks kinda like this. Same font if you can find it.

and have tobirama saying  'SHORT NICCA BUT MY SWORD TALL.'

could you also give me a copy of one without the sound bubble in case I change my mind.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2014)

Gotcha ^^ Will  process this in the evening


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks,bro. Can't wait to see it.

You the best.:33


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2014)

Revy said:


> Can you get rid of the background in this and put a sound bubble that looks kinda like this. Same font if you can find it.
> 
> and have tobirama saying  'SHORT NICCA BUT MY SWORD TALL.'
> 
> could you also give me a copy of one without the sound bubble in case I change my mind.



The second one is one hell of a gif job 

There you go man. Let me know if there's a spot i missed in the gif and needs cleanup.



empty bubble version


Transparent


Font name: Suplexmentary Comic NC


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2014)

Can I have one without the bubble?

Also there's a small chunk on his backside you missed.


other than that everything looks perf.

btw,what font did you use on Tobirama's word bubble if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought it was part of his clothes :}

I updated the OP and font name is there as well



there you go


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. Will rep you a second time when I can.


btw,here's the link to the rest of that edit you said you liked.


----------



## Lance (Sep 11, 2014)

If this shop is still up, is it possible to get a Avi out of this?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 11, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> If this shop is still up, is it possible to get a Avi out of this?



Hey greetings!

There you go:


Let me know what you think of it


----------



## Lance (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, its actually amazing.
There were above 500 frames I believe, and yet you managed to make one that fits the site's size requirement.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 11, 2014)

Stock: 
Set
Avatar: 0:21-0:23 (150 x 200)
Signature: 0:20-0:25 (Senior Sized)
Border: Brown Border

Thanks!


----------



## Stelios (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Cobalt

There you go: 
Avatar:
; 



The signature's size is the maximum I can give to fit the seconds you asked and I ve cut the second laughing on floor part to be able to fit... 
If you are not happy with it I won't blame you I m not very confident of it either but here goes:



Let me know if this is what you were after

Cheers


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you Stelios! Looks great!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 12, 2014)

Stelios,can you make me a naruto lebron.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2014)

Revy said:


> Stelios,can you make me a naruto lebron.



Yo amigo :}

How's this?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful,thank you. Will rep you again when I can.

edit: hey,I was wondering.

Can you make a Hashirama version as well?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2014)

Revy said:


> Beautiful,thank you. Will rep you again when I can.
> 
> edit: hey,I was wondering.
> 
> Can you make a Hashirama and madara version as well?




dunno about the madara one though , he had many haircuts 

Let's try the emoticons in real case scenarios:

Wtf are you looking at hommie? 

Want me to limbo your ass? 

Improved canvas size


----------



## Stelios (Sep 13, 2014)

Better version:


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks,bro. ur a miracle worker. Enjoying these so much. gotta spread before i can rep you again.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 21, 2014)

Stelios,can you make me a Danzo lebron?

I have a problem,I know.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> Stelios,can you make me a Danzo lebron?
> 
> I have a problem,I know.


 I don't question my customers hommie


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn,dat lebronzo.
second only to .

will rep you again when i can.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey buddy...hope you can help me...last gif shop I asked, said my request was beyond their ability.

I have a request. This may be pretty extensive but I will try and make it easy as possible. This is to promote my soon upcoming Mafia game and I am using this to promote it during the awards thread of the Mafia awards. 

Okay...here we go:

Is there a way to create some black gif type background that can fade into this gif:

with the words appearing... "In Narutofia...Konan ended the pain of war by killing Naruto..."

second frame flash in: 

"She Said No More...as Kaguya was allowed to win.."

third frame flash in:
*Spoiler*: __ 







words: But what little did Kaguya know....

fourth frame: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Is Madara planned this out.....

then have this as the fading out Gif: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Words on this screen: Narutofia II: Memori Keika

Hope that ain't too hard or too much...will rep to forever...


----------



## Stelios (Sep 27, 2014)

This will require effort but it's doable. It will take some time.if not during weekend within the week


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm cool with that. Hopefully you can have it done before the awards show?


----------



## Stelios (Sep 28, 2014)

There you go


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2014)

Can you put Hashirama's face on the chick and Tobirama's face on the dude?:33


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2014)

Sure. Sorry for the late reply I was very busy these days.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2014)

its aight nicca.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> Can you put Hashirama's face on the chick and Tobirama's face on the dude?:33





What's awesome about this gif is that the size is within the allowed threshold for signature usage 

enjoy


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 3, 2014)

Stelios said:


> What's awesome about this gif is that the size is within the allowed threshold for signature usage
> 
> enjoy





Bro,this edit is srsly delicious.Gonna raep you a second time later on.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2014)

Stelios said:


> What's awesome about this gif is that the size is within the allowed threshold for signature usage
> 
> enjoy



This one it's pretty cool.

This movie it's fly from the cooko's nest?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 7, 2014)

yeap indeed that's where the original gif is from ^^


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 14, 2014)

requesting sig



3:22 - 3: 33 if possible


----------



## Stelios (Oct 14, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> requesting sig
> 
> 
> 
> 3:22 - 3: 33 if possible



;

How do you feel about these versions?
Let me know. Cheers


----------



## White (Oct 15, 2014)

Would you mind making a set for me :33

Avatar: 150 x 200 
Time: 0:08 - 0:10
Stock: ()
Border: Thin Black

Signature: (maximum allowed size)
Time: 0:47 - 0:55
Stock: ()
Border: Thin Black

Thank you


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Stelios said:


> ;
> 
> How do you feel about these versions?
> Let me know. Cheers



first one's good thanks


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2014)

White said:


> Would you mind making a set for me :33
> 
> Avatar: 150 x 200
> Time: 0:08 - 0:10
> ...



Cute. There you go. I didn't want to mess with the scene's flow and pauses by removing many frames to reach maximum size. 
Let me know if you'd like something different done with your signature
;


----------



## White (Oct 16, 2014)

No thats great, thank you


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2014)

There you go


----------



## 2FeelthePain4 (Oct 17, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go




Perfect. I notice the Madara one sped up till the last few seconds, is it because of time constraints? +1


----------



## Stelios (Oct 17, 2014)

2FeelthePain4 said:


> Perfect. I notice the Madara one sped up till the last few seconds, is it because of time constraints? +1



The limit is 1024kb per gif for signatures. 
Higher quality means less frames.I had to remove frames instead of making it smaller that's why it seems faster.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 16, 2014)

Stelios,make me a tsunade and hinata lebron.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> Stelios,make me a tsunade and hinata lebron.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello, I would like to request some avatars.  There's no real limit in your OP about how many I can request, so I'll just request as many as I want and rep you for each. Sound good? 




*avatar one:* 0:10 - 0:14 
*avatar two:* 0:40 to 0:44  
*avatar three:* 1:51 (I was wondering if I could just have the girl waving? it's only one second, but ? ) 

150x200 for each


thanks ! 


EDIT: I think the video starts out with subtitles, please turn them off lol


----------



## Stelios (Nov 17, 2014)

hey Suga

Avatar 1:


----------



## Stelios (Nov 17, 2014)

Suga Avatar 2:


----------



## Stelios (Nov 17, 2014)

Suga avatar 3:


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2014)

Wahh, they look amazing !!  Thank you Stelios ! 

Repped, and will rep again when I can.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 17, 2014)

New avy.

[YOUTUBE]cLVh8u-waYA[/YOUTUBE]

8:47 - 8:57 

Just cut down some frames to shorten the headband's fall.

If it isn't possible to do that and have the gif's movement flow smoothly, just do 8:47 - 8:52.

Size: Senior avatar

Black thin border.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 18, 2014)

Stelios,make me a kimimaro one. gotta lbj dem all.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> New avy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cLVh8u-waYA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



There you go


----------



## Stelios (Nov 18, 2014)

Revy said:


> Stelios,make me a kimimaro one. gotta lbj dem all.



refining and voila


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 18, 2014)

He's beautiful. I'll rep you again tmr.
Okay...last one for this week. Orochimaru.


----------



## Violence (Nov 18, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Hello VampireNeu.
> 
> I can't turn embedded subtitles off so if you have another source for this video let me know.
> 
> Avatar:



It's ok, atleast can you make the currently link what i sent you for my sig plz? I don't mind if it have the subs anyways


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 19, 2014)

Could you cut out the first frame? It flashes so quickly that I don't feel like it serves a purpose. =\


----------



## Stelios (Nov 19, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Could you cut out the first frame? It flashes so quickly that I don't feel like it serves a purpose. =\



two versions: delay of 1 second at the first 
removed the first frame at the second 


VampireNeu and Revy  I ll do yours this afternoon.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 19, 2014)

VampireNeu said:


> It's ok, atleast can you make the currently link what i sent you for my sig plz? I don't mind if it have the subs anyways


----------



## Stelios (Nov 19, 2014)

Revy said:


> He's beautiful. I'll rep you again tmr.
> Okay...last one for this week. Orochimaru.



There you go man 

I ve seen the hidden message.... my reaction....


----------



## Violence (Nov 19, 2014)

Thx a lot!   

+ rep for you


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2014)

There you go 
I ll process your gif later today


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 23, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2014)

There you go :


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2014)

Tanuki Senior:


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 23, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go :





Stelios said:


> Tanuki Senior:


SO CUTEEE 
is it alright to zoom into sasuke more for senior size? get rid of dem background and tenten 

fuck I have to spread. 
i will be back to rep u 2nd time


----------



## Stelios (Nov 24, 2014)

There you go


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 24, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go



Would be perfect if it wasnt so blurry 
Is there a way to fix it? 
if not I'd gladly take this


----------



## Stelios (Nov 26, 2014)

Tanuki said:


> Would be perfect if it wasnt so blurry
> Is there a way to fix it?
> if not I'd gladly take this



Sorry man I d have to do it all over again and frankly cba that much.
To do this gif I had to remove the subtitles and that is something i m not willing to do again
due to the time it takes.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 27, 2014)

02:45-02:48 or 02:47.

Senior Size. The Girl only.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 27, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Sorry man I d have to do it all over again and frankly cba that much.
> To do this gif I had to remove the subtitles and that is something i m not willing to do again
> due to the time it takes.


Understood 
Thanks Stelios !!!


----------



## Stelios (Nov 27, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 02:45-02:48 or 02:47.
> 
> Senior Size. The Girl only.



there you go:


or


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 30, 2014)

I need a karin lbj,kaguya lbj, and a obito with a cracked mask lbj plz.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 30, 2014)

Request acknowledged will deliver tomorrow


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> I need a karin lbj,kaguya lbj, and a obito with a cracked mask lbj plz.



I need you to supply me the images you want me to remove the mask and hair from.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 1, 2014)

Would it be easier for you to just put obito's hair and a red eye and a purple eye on the lbj?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 3, 2014)

what can I say


----------



## Stelios (Dec 3, 2014)

I mean I tried but I fucking hate looking up kishimoto's characters  they never are fully drawn in a satisfiying way 
Half of the edits are taken from fan art.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 3, 2014)

this is more satisfying i think


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you,stelios.They look great.

 Are you still working on Kaguya?


----------



## Stelios (Dec 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> Thank you,stelios.They look great.
> 
> Are you still working on Kaguya?



No I am not


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2014)

She's beautiful!!!

I'll rep you again when I'm able to.


----------



## Violence (Dec 3, 2014)

Stelios said:


> hey that's a nice loop there. sorry but I no longer do borders on gifs.
> For those I suggest the  in this section.
> 
> There you go:
> ;



Thx a lotties!  

Gift you + rep


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 7, 2014)

two gifs please, just resize within sig limits if needed. Not too fussed on dimensions. 

(3:26 to 3:59) and (3:34 to 3:40)

please and thank you


----------



## Stelios (Dec 8, 2014)

Disorder said:


> two gifs please, just resize within sig limits if needed. Not too fussed on dimensions.
> 
> (3:26 to 3:59) and (3:34 to 3:40)
> 
> please and thank you



3:26 to 3:59 too many seconds to fit in the sig limit.   if you want the gif anyway let me know



nice loop btw


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you Stelios! I would like that other gif. It's more for lulz purposes anyway. 

*EDIT:* Would I be pushing it if I asked for an avatar using the same loop as the gif you just posted? 150x150 please if you decide to give it a shot. I understand if that's too much to ask though.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 9, 2014)

i ll need to work a bit more on the gif for avatar i ll need to remove frames to match the size limitation.
to be continued


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks again and I don't mind waiting. I have no idea what the process is like but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 11, 2014)

1:48 - 1:50
signature 

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 12, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> i want a set basically
> (2:26 and 2:30) avi of 150 x 200
> (2:46 and 2:48) the sig pls - senior size
> [YOUTUBE]DSBUM6NHHAI[/YOUTUBE]



i got a request


----------



## Stelios (Dec 12, 2014)

Requests acknowledged. 
Will work on them from new week. 

if there are any new requests please halt them until I m done with the people above this post.

Thank you.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2014)

Disorder said:


> Thanks again and I don't mind waiting. I have no idea what the process is like but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> 1:48 - 1:50
> signature
> 
> thanks


----------



## Stelios (Dec 20, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> i got a request


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 20, 2014)

thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey, can I get an avatar please, one 150x150 and one 150x200:

[YOUTUBE]ugGNKHrJXbE[/YOUTUBE]

0:14-0:18


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2014)

Gaara,Gai,Pein, and Ino lbjs plz.


----------



## Stelios (Dec 25, 2014)

Dear NFers 

Thank you for your preference. 
I have received your requests and will process them in a 
timely manner.

 Happy holiday season to all. I m currently perma 
staffed with food and semi drunk because Christmas fuck yeah !
Thank you for your patience and make sure 
you enjoy these days with people you care about


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 25, 2014)

I just need this resized as a senior avatar and a black thin border. :33


----------



## Stelios (Dec 28, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hey, can I get an avatar please, one 150x150 and one 150x200:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ugGNKHrJXbE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 0:14-0:18


----------



## Stelios (Dec 28, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar: 
150 x 150 version:


----------



## Stelios (Dec 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> Gaara,Gai,Pein, and Ino lbjs plz.



not happy with this one i ll retry it I think 


to be continued


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2015)

150x150

3.20-3:22 (where he bops his head in the car)

can u make it have a black, thin border at 60% transparency.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Lance (Jan 4, 2015)

Avatar with border please. 
Fix quality a little bit if you can. Make it brighter.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 7, 2015)

Dear NFers

I hope the new year has found you and your loved ones with lots of health and joy.
Due to some major life changes my  time has dropped to zero and I will no longer be able to give time
to the art of gif making.

I m closing the shop indefinitely.
I m sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------

